# Sundown - 3/8/2010



## Grassi21 (Mar 7, 2010)

Any takers?  From Pats video gunny looks sick.  Supposed to be sunny and 52 tomorrow.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Any takers?  From Pats video gunny looks sick.  Supposed to be sunny and 52 tomorrow.




thinkin about what excuse can get me out of work for the afternoon.  I'll give you a ring tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> thinkin about what excuse can get me out of work for the afternoon.



+1


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 7, 2010)

let me know what time you are thinking. i have a 2:00 call.. might be able to do that from the lodge and then hit slopes after 3.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 7, 2010)

There were some sick lines in the afternoon, I left at 3:40, would have done more but I was cooked. 

Do whatever you can to get out tommorow and get some of that.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmmmm...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2010)

I know I can't get out of work early, but planning on being there around 5 for a couple hours.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 7, 2010)

Double hmmm... unlikely at best though.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2010)

Hope to be on snow by 2 pm.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm planning to be there at some point this afternoon as well, it's gonna be another good day!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 8, 2010)

Totally bumming here...I will be on the DL till next sunday ...Go get it!!  Beautiful day once again!!


Steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 8, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Totally bumming here...I will be on the DL till next sunday ...Go get it!!  Beautiful day once again!!
> 
> 
> Steveo



Bummer Steve.  Next time.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2010)

will be there between 1 and 2.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 8, 2010)

on the web cam, in full screen, you can get a pretty good view of the bumps.  i'm very distracted now.  if someone in the office could just point it a little more to the right and maybe zoom in a bit . . . .


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> will be there between 1 and 2.



You're getting there between 1 and 2, or that's when you're going to be skiing?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You're getting there between 1 and 2, or that's when you're going to be skiing?


:lol:

I make the best use of whatever limited free time i may get.  I managed two hours on the sly yesterday.  i'll take it.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> :lol:
> 
> I make the best use of whatever limited free time i may get.  I managed two hours on the sly yesterday.  i'll take it.



I was just wondering, more power to ya!  I can't make it there that early.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I was just wondering, more power to ya!  I can't make it there that early.



I'm gonna ski till around 4 or so.  want to take the kids to the park before it gets dark.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2010)

hittin the road now.  see you fools there.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> hittin the road now.  see you fools there.



We'll watch your runs on the web cam and evaluate them


----------



## bvibert (Mar 8, 2010)

2knees said:


> I'm gonna ski till around 4 or so.  want to take the kids to the park before it gets dark.



Gotcha, see you there!


----------

